# index.html

## azubi_aus_leidenschaft

Hallo ihr Experten, 

Wie öffne ich das DocumentRoot.

Danke für euer hilfe

----------

## py-ro

Man nehme eine Tasse Mehl und zwei Eier und verühre das ganze, mit ein wenig Milch, zu einem glatten Teig, die Prise Salz nicht vergessen!

Wie wären den ein paar mehr Informationen was du Willst, vermutlich geht es irgendwie um einen Webserver, aber welchen, ist er installiert, startet er nicht, liefert nicht die Seite aus die er soll?

Py

----------

## azubi_aus_leidenschaft

es handelt sich um einen Apache 

und ich habe das problem das er nicht die seite anzeigt die er soll er ist komplett installiert und läuft auch soweit 

und in dem DocumentRoot soll wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe stehen in welchen index.html ich meine html daten eingenen soll

Danke

----------

## Finswimmer

Ein "grep" in /etc/apache/ liefert

$grep DocumentRoot * -ir

grep: ssl/server.crt: Permission denied

grep: ssl/server.key: Permission denied

vhosts.d/default_vhost.include:# DocumentRoot: The directory out of which you will serve your

vhosts.d/default_vhost.include:DocumentRoot "/var/www/localhost/htdocs"

vhosts.d/default_vhost.include:# This should be changed to whatever you set DocumentRoot to.

vhosts.d/default_vhost.include: # access content that does not live under the DocumentRoot.

[13:07:07]|[tobi@tobi-desktop]|/etc/apache2

Das sollte alles beantworten, auch wenn ich diesen Satz "und in dem DocumentRoot soll wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe stehen in welchen index.html ich meine html daten eingenen soll" nicht verstehe...

Tobi

----------

## misterjack

Wenn ich mir deine vier Beiträge anschaue, dann beschäftigst du dich bitte mit:

http://www.selflinux.org/

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/

http://selfhtml.org/

Ich hoffe, dass du deine Versuche zuhause auf deinem Rechner ausführst.

----------

## Evildad

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass du deine Versuche zuhause auf deinem Rechner ausführst.

 

Das hab ich mir auch gedacht...

Irgendwie werd ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass das hier ein Spassaccount ist...

----------

## 69719

 *Evildad wrote:*   

>  *misterjack wrote:*   
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass du deine Versuche zuhause auf deinem Rechner ausführst. 
> 
> Das hab ich mir auch gedacht...
> ...

 

Nicht nur hier, http://www.validome.org/forum/viewtopicp-1281-1.htm  :Very Happy: 

----------

## disi

Oh Mann, ich sage nur wget -m    :Very Happy: 

----------

